# 92 maxima won't start! HELP!!!!



## mfh777 (Nov 8, 2007)

My daughter's maxima won't start. It doesn't even turn over.
Has been running fine and over the weekend it wouldn't start. Her dad replaced battery cable the next day and it started and ran fine. But after about 5-6 times of being started after that it done the same thing. It has a new battery in it and we had the starter tested and it is good. Anyone have any ideas of what might be causing this?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

malfunctioning security system?


----------

